# New Here! And to Mice!!



## MoonMagick (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey all! I'm Kylie, 26 years old from the beautiful Hudson Valley region of New York! I became the proud momma of my very first mouse this past monday, and now I'm researching my pants off so I know how to care for him properly. I have had rats in the past, and so far I'm seeing that theres not a huge difference in their care!

I was not expecting to be welcoming a mouse into my life, but on monday a friend of mine contacted me, her friend rescued 50 mice that belonged to a summer camp, that were going to be let loose or drowned once the season was over. She's slowly been re-homing them, and I was asked if I would be interested in this little boy who was the last to need a home. How could I possibly say no?

I have to say I am already in love with him, and I'm considering getting some females in the near future, though I would like to rescue or buy from a breeder as I'm not a fan of supporting the bad pet stores around here!

My mouse is currently in the small critter keeper he was given to me in, I will be upgrading him to a 10 gallon tank this weekend and buying him a good wheel and all that fun stuff!!

So anyway without further adieu! Please say hi to my boy Noodles!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome Kylie


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Kylie.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome Kylie.


----------

